
Rust conversion of Pinterest C program results in roughly 2x speedup - xfactor973
https://github.com/pinterest/mysql_utils/pull/7
======
xfactor973
After checking out the blog post
[https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/tracker-ingesting-
mys...](https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/tracker-ingesting-mysql-data-
scale-part-2) I thought it would be interesting to see what happens if I
converted their NullEscape.c program to Rust. The results were encouraging so
I submitted a PR :)

